# questions about co2 tablets



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

so i've been using co2 tablets in my 25 g for quite sometime the plants did good now i'm using the same tablets in my 4 g planted nano tank i wanted to know if i should use the whole tablet in the tank or may be ground it to powder and use a fraction of it?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Fraction! Definitely fraction. A whole one would overdose your tank.


----------



## neeraj (Jun 13, 2011)

oldsalt what do you think how much??? do you think i should ground it to powder and add a pinch to the tank i was thinking it would be ok i was thinking of surface action because it will dissolve co2 much faster when in powder form


----------

